# creepy hairy spiders



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 23, 2008)

has anyone ever tried introducing spiders to the grow room? Not the mites but those creepy hairy house spiders. I could see them catching alot of flies. I dunno im fried.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 23, 2008)

u have a fly problem in your grow room?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 24, 2008)

no bug problems. I was smokin and was attacked by a ceiling fan spider. I wouldnt want webs on my babys, but off in a corner it may be benificial.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

don't know how great of an idea that would be. I've heard of plenty of different beneficial insects but never spiders. There's a bug that you can use that will take care of just about any bug you need to get rid of. I really don't like spiders and I think I would freak if I went in to my room and my lovely ladies were covered in spider eggs or something creepy like that. Look in to ladybugs, praying mantis, etc.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah normal house type flies are not a problem in the grow room, they do not eat plants, they eat garbage


----------



## kaotik (Jul 24, 2008)

i know praying mantis' work (and look damn cool)
but ladybugs? i always thought they were eating my plant, so i always knocked them off (outdoor grow) never knew they were a predator bug.

i leave the spiders alone while i'm in veg. figure why not, they don't eat my plant and they catch some other bugs, aslong as they're not getting carried away webbing my whole plant, they don't bother me.
  but come budding time, they'll be evicted.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

nooooooooo!!!!! Ladybugs eat aphids! Don't kill them, they won't hurt your plants! I used to breed roses and I used ladybugs all the time!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe you want a spider like this to protect your plants.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 25, 2008)

eeeeeeeek! lmao. is that a pet?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

I found it dead when I liften an old sack up, I have to admit it made me jump out of my skin when it fell on my arm :rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a wolf spider living in my room. I occasionally had a few flies pop up in there ater firing the aero up. I don't see any flies now.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 25, 2008)

that is one nasty beasty, wicked pic hippy


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hippy no smoking with the Spider...


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

didn't know you had tarantulas in england? big ugly critter eh?...the spider, not hippy. hehe.. I found a tarantula out in the desert once, scared the begeezus out of me. I have thousands of misc spiders around here. I kill a dozen or so a day. I have these itty bitty red ones everywhere. and wolf's by the hundreds. I dont worry about them in the grow room anymore than in my office next to the grow room, they all die on sight no matter where I find them.
puff


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey dude in english,  that spider, is that good spider?  but if that spider does eat and lay eggs on the green leaves,   I do not think its good spider lol
I had to check on my plants before i can detect their sex, i took care of them removed the spiders  little clear/white color spider that is hard to see  small as mite bugs is..  but if that spider is good for the plants  no offense if that spider is really good and does catch all bugs,  I would like to get some lol


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 29, 2008)

hey papa beach, you sure those are spiders and not spider mites?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 10, 2008)

ok check this. i got this book says -
" one type of spider that flies is of enormous benifit to your grow and is easy to control. That spider is the common "daddy long legs" and will consume nearly any insect in your grow room. Because this spider flies, it is not restricted to building webs in awkward places or cover your bud with spindle fibers"

Sounds great, but after some searchin i find that the "common" daddy long legs has over 900 species! Has anyone heard of/or used em?
We got things here we call mosquito hawks, look like golfball sized mosquito but dont attack human; is that what they're talkin about?


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 10, 2008)

im pretty sure i've never seen a daddy long leg spider fly...


----------

